# Furnace mounted on its side....



## acefurnacefixer (Nov 24, 2006)

I dont know if the current furnace that you have is sutable for such a aplication. But you purchace a top of the line Lennox that is designed for just such an application.


----------



## trollmastergeneral (Dec 19, 2006)

most manufactures of furnaces make furnaces for horizantol installs:jester:


----------



## acefurnacefixer (Nov 24, 2006)

I think thats common knowllage


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

acefurnacefixer said:


> I think thats common knowllage[/quote
> 
> Hopefully to those in the ac/heat trades, but not to a homeowner.
> 
> And even that "hopefully" is not always true. I had an ac contractor install a gas furnace horizontally in an attic on a job several years ago. When I went into the attic , the access door was facing up on the unit, thus putting all of the wiring directly above the burner. When I questioned him about this, he became angry and loudly stressed to me that he had been in the business for more than 15 years and this was a furnace rated for either vertical or horizontal applications. I found the installation manuel in the trash pile, and he was right, problem was it could be laid horizontally on either it's right or left side, not on it's back like he had it. I called the distributor and he verified that my interpretation was correct, and finally the installer changed the orientation with much grumbling about how much this was costing him because he was going to have to remake both the supply and return air plenums.


----------



## #CARRIERMAN (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi jbob

All major manufacturers produce a horizontal furnace in some capacity. The one thing to be careful about is a 90 plus condensing furnace. They can be installed if horizontally equipped. You just need to take care in disposal of the condensate, follow the manufacturers approved method, I don't care how much experinece someone has as this. The manufacturer knows what this equipment was designed to do.

Good luck
Rusty


----------

